# Herb Frittata TNT



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Fresh herbs are a must the dry will just overpower the frittata.In a bowl beat 8 large eggs,2-3 Tab of parm freshly grated,  so we need flat leaf parsley Tab. finely chopped, 2 Tab. fresh basil,1-1/2 tab. chives, 1 teas. tarragon, 1 tea. fresh thyme, salt and pepper I also add some fresh marjoram 1 tea. you can add some oregano, or any other fresh herb you have but they must be finely chopped and fresh. Mix all these herbs and eggs as well as salt and pepper. til well blended pour into a large saute pan or skillet with 2-3 tab. evoo I use a non stick pan. heat the evoo and then add the egg mixture Cook til the edges of the frittataa are just set but still moist in the center be sure to lift the edges to allow the egg to run under to the center surface of the pan.  slide the frittata onto a plate then invert  the skillet over the plateFlip both plate and skillet so you frittata is cooked side up if you prefer not to flip, slide the skillet uner the broiler 3-5 min til set to your taste. serve hot or at room temp.
enjoy kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2012)

How I love frittatas!  Thanks, Ma for a new treat!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How I love frittatas! Thanks, Ma for a new treat!


Me to nothing better, I tend to get sick of meat with every meal. And this is a winner.Give me a small romaine ceasar with anchovy and a nice piece of warm bread and butter emmmm.

ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2012)

Frittata fan here too, thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Frittata fan here too, thanks, Ma!


 Wellcome my friend
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds fabulous, thanks Kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful one, Kades, thanks.

I've never been a frittata fan, because in my family it was always perceived as a sort of "second-class" dish. What a mistake. And eggs are a good and cheep source of proteins, can be easily mixed with vegs and herbs, and we've got tons of vegs and herbs here.
I'm going to make it tonight, without tarragon, I don't think my friend Emilio has any of it in his fruit shop.

Hope this time I'll manage to flip it correctly...


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Beautiful one, Kades, thanks.
> 
> I've never been a frittata fan, because in my family it was always perceived as a sort of "second-class" dish. What a mistake. And eggs are a good and cheep source of proteins, can be easily mixed with vegs and herbs, and we've got tons of vegs and herbs here.
> I'm going to make it tonight, without tarragon, I don't think my friend Emilio has any of it in his fruit shop.
> ...


 
That's a new one for me. I never knew there was "second-class" food. Unless it is what we call "peasant food." And that I love. Peasant food is getting back to the basics of cooking and eating. The best there is. A frittata can feed a whole family for very little per person. I have made them using left over veggies, pieces of a roast, and anything I have on hand at the time.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Beautiful one, Kades, thanks.
> 
> I've never been a frittata fan, because in my family it was always perceived as a sort of "second-class" dish. What a mistake. And eggs are a good and cheep source of proteins, can be easily mixed with vegs and herbs, and we've got tons of vegs and herbs here.
> I'm going to make it tonight, without tarragon, I don't think my friend Emilio has any of it in his fruit shop.
> ...


I hope you use fresh herbs not the dry ones I can live without tarragon if need be but the rest no way. You will do just fine flipping that frittata.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds fabulous, thanks Kades


 
welcome Kylie
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I hope you use fresh herbs not the dry ones I can livr without tarragon if need be but the rest no way.
> kades



We will certainly use fresh herbs once ours grow


----------

